# SBF issue please help



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

RSDLite Fails at Interface BP: Loading Ram Downloader for Bootloader on the 602 SBF. I redownloaded the Moto drivers to no avail. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

androd94 said:


> RSDLite Fails at Interface BP: Loading Ram Downloader for Bootloader on the 602 SBF. I redownloaded the Moto drivers to no avail. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


what version of RSDlite are you using, and what version of windows?


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Windows 7, RSD v4.8, i also have linux if sbf_flash would work better, although i havent tried it


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

androd94 said:


> Windows 7, RSD v4.8, i also have linux if sbf_flash would work better, although i havent tried it


there are two more version of rsd you could try, I have used both, but prefer sbf_flash because it just works. Here is a link through rootz with all the info and updated versions of rsd.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

what radio/baseband is on your phone?


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Its on the .13P radio


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

P3droid recommend the newest rsd lite to sbf 602. I think it is like v5.4. Check out his sbf post on mydroidworld he has links to both the sbf and the correct rsd.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"mcp770 said:


> P3droid recommend the newest rsd lite to sbf 602. I think it is like v5.4. Check out his sbf post on mydroidworld he has links to both the sbf and the correct rsd.


We have a sticky thread here with all that info. The link is in my signature


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"androd94 said:


> Its on the .13P radio


I would uninstall your moto drivers. Reboot. Install the newest moto drivers. Reboot. Then try the sbd again. You can get the newest drivers in the sbf link in my signature.

Another option is to just use the linux sbf_flash. You can see how in the sbf link in my signature. Using the linux method doesn't flash the radio portion of the sbf, but that's ok since you have the newest one.


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

The RSD 5.4.4 link in the thread in your sig is dead, know any other sources for it?


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

May want to update the thread, just found this link: http://www.mediafire.com/?nt4ixu5hx55t9cu


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"androd94 said:


> The RSD 5.4.4 link in the thread in your sig is dead, know any other sources for it?


It just died today. I fixed it. Thx for heads up.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

androd94 said:


> RSDLite Fails at Interface BP: Loading Ram Downloader for Bootloader on the 602 SBF. I redownloaded the Moto drivers to no avail. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


Did you manage to successfully flash .602?


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, i did, thank you.


----------

